

China: Android dev discovers 190 pirated versions of games in app stores - jenlankford
http://www.yodo1.com/how-to-protect-your-android-game-ip-in-china-taming-the-wild-wild-east-of-smartphone-gaming

======
st3fan
> They spent months contacting these stores about removing pirated copies of
> their games, but to no avail.

Yeah, probably because those stores are run by the same people who rebranded
those apps.

~~~
jenlankford
Looks like someone figured out how to bring a stop to it. Not easy, but it's
doable.

